# Can Adhesions on the Bowel Cause Bloating?



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

I am experiencing terrible bloating right now - my stomach from under my ribs down to my pelvic area - is swollen. It doesn't seem related to any particular food - one day I eat something and I bloat and another day I eat the same food and nothing. However, last July I had a laparoscopy and they found that my left reproductive organs were stuck to my bowel. They were not removed at the time so it is all still stuck there. Could this cause bloating? Could stuff stuck on your colon low down actually cause bloating further up in your digestive system? Any thoughts?


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

yes they can.However, if they are not painful and you aren't experiencing changes in your bowel habits then perhaps they are ok.I'm no doctor so keep that in mind. I have had severe problems with adhesions to my bowel though. I have Endometriosis for which I've had 3 surgeries, then 2 more for severe bowel adhesions. It's my guess, I'll be up for no. 6 soon as my problems are returning.


----------

